# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Upcoming trip/lodging

## brazz

Hi,
Been to Port Antonio several times and looking for a different place to stay.  Has anyone ever stayed at Goblin Hill?  Tropical lagoon?  Any info you can give would be appreciated.
Thanks!

----------

